# Bulldogs at Crufts thank phil



## wencar (Nov 2, 2007)

well Phil's worked hard again for us taking picture of Crufts than Phil you doing a great job and we do appreciate all your hard work thanks love here they are Crufts - 6 March 2008


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures,, gorgeous dogs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics they are lovely dogs


----------



## gunnersamericanbulldogs (Feb 11, 2008)

Great pictures of some lovely dogs


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Fab dogs and photos, loved looking at them


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics, gorgeous dogs


----------

